# .class in .java umwandeln



## hamid (24. Mrz 2010)

hallo.

gibt es eine möglichkeit eine .class datei in eine .java rückzuverwandeln??? wie geht das?

vg


----------



## L-ectron-X (24. Mrz 2010)

Mit einem Java-Decompiler.
Bspw. dieser hier: JD Java Decompiler 0.3.1 Englisch, Download bei heise


----------



## Murray (24. Mrz 2010)

Such mal nach Java Decompiler


----------



## U2nt (24. Mrz 2010)

cavaj


----------

